# Crab ID!!



## jeromeetabuzo (Nov 1, 2012)

Found these guys in our trip , they were very fast moving and hard to catch , they are along the sand and in the shallow waters , so i placed a few sand on the side and a shallow saltwater (water from the place where we got them), what crabs are these?
Pics here:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11666291296/


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Well, I can't pin down the exact species, but they look like crabs of the "Sally Lightfoot" type.


----------



## jeromeetabuzo (Nov 1, 2012)

TheOldSalt said:


> Well, I can't pin down the exact species, but they look like crabs of the "Sally Lightfoot" type.


Can i feed them sinking pellets and freshwater algae? and also are these ghost crab juvies? can they adapt to freshwater?


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

They are Sally Lightfoot crabs. Semi-aggressive and reef safe. Definitely beneficial to your tank for they feed on detritus and algae. When large, they will get aggressive and catch & eat small inverts and fish. 

They will not survive in freshwater. If you have a sump, toss them in there. Or trade it off to your LFS for credit.


----------



## jeromeetabuzo (Nov 1, 2012)

Ice said:


> They are Sally Lightfoot crabs. Semi-aggressive and reef safe. Definitely beneficial to your tank for they feed on detritus and algae. When large, they will get aggressive and catch & eat small inverts and fish.
> 
> They will not survive in freshwater. If you have a sump, toss them in there. Or trade it off to your LFS for credit.


Hello , thnx for the ID , i gave them pre killed feeder guppies , and one crab took it and hid it inside its hole and eat it , but i was wondering of this , two crabs lost both of their claws , are they gonna die of hunger?


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

jeromeetabuzo said:


> Hello , thnx for the ID , i gave them pre killed feeder guppies , and one crab took it and hid it inside its hole and eat it , but i was wondering of this , two crabs lost both of their claws , are they gonna die of hunger?


No. They will grow back their claws. I wouldn't feed them feeder guppies in a SW tank.


----------



## jeromeetabuzo (Nov 1, 2012)

Ice said:


> No. They will grow back their claws. I wouldn't feed them feeder guppies in a SW tank.


Can i feed them crushed sinking pellets? and also what do i feed the crab with no claw?


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Sinking pellets are fine. They can adapt with one claw missing.


----------



## TheJakeM (May 11, 2013)

You could give them the pellets, and you could also feed them chunks of bait fish, though I think they should actually be fine with guppies for now. Crabs are scavengers and eat whatever is available, that's why we can catch them with hot-dogs, chicken, and other "land foods."


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jeromeetabuzo (Nov 1, 2012)

Ice said:


> Sinking pellets are fine. They can adapt with one claw missing.


2 of them lost 2 claws , not only one claw , but both of it , will they be fine?


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

If they lose both claws in the wild and adapt, they can do the same in the home aquarium.


----------



## jeromeetabuzo (Nov 1, 2012)

Ice said:


> If they lose both claws in the wild and adapt, they can do the same in the home aquarium.


oh ok , they seemed to ignore the sinking pellets  , what do i feed the crab with both claws missing?


----------



## jeromeetabuzo (Nov 1, 2012)

today , i saw the crab with no claws chomping a dead fish and a sinking pellets lol.
btw i got another question is this setup fine? (the water is saltwater which we bought from a pet store)
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11720680435/


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

It looks okay, but make sure to keep it clean. Small volumes of water will foul a lot faster.


----------



## jeromeetabuzo (Nov 1, 2012)

thnx ,so my dad accidentally placed daphnia (for my jewel frys)in my saltwater bucket ( i dont know if he mixed the freshwater in the bag), and it all died , so we drained and scooped out all the daphnia , so will my sally lightfoot crab live if it he mixed the freshwater into the saltwater creating brackish water???
More like will my sally lightfoot crab thrive in brackish water?


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

No. They're strictly saltwater crabs.


----------



## jeromeetabuzo (Nov 1, 2012)

thnx guys , they seem to ignore the guppies and sinking pellets now , should i try chopped raw shrimps?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Try all sorts of stuff. Make sure the water is CLEAN, though, or they might lose their appetite for any food.


----------



## jeromeetabuzo (Nov 1, 2012)

TheOldSalt said:


> Try all sorts of stuff. Make sure the water is CLEAN, though, or they might lose their appetite for any food.


ok thnx i just changed their water today it smelled like dead shrimp , i gave them a couple of dead guppy and a couple of dried shrimps , ill check tomorrow if they eat


----------

